# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الأناشيد والإعاقة العقلية ×)...

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آل بيته الطاهرين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /*

*الأناشيد أداة تستخدمها الحضانات ورياض الأطفال في المجتمعات المختلفة ،،،*
*تتصف الأناشيد أساسا بكونها تتضمن كلمات ونغمات مكررة وبدايات ونهايات واضحة وبذلك فهي تقدم إطار منظماً للتفاعل بين الأمهات وأطفالهن والمعلمات والأطفال .* 
*والأناشيد هي شكل من أشكال التفاعل الاجتماعي الروتيني الذي يلعب دوراً هاماً في تطوير المهارات التواصلية الأساسية التي ينبثق عنها الكلام في المراحل اللاحقة .* 
**ومثل هذه التفاعلات تنظم علاقات الأطفال بالراشدين وتسمح للأطفال بالتنبؤ بالأحداث وباكتساب الإيماءات والأصوات التي يمكن توصيفها في التواصل الاجتماعي .* 
*وقد بينت عدة دراسات إمكانية استخدام الأناشيد لتشجيع التفاعل بين المعلمات والأمهات من جهة والأطفال المعوقين بصرياً وجسمياً من جهة أخرى .* 
*فبعد عدة جلسات تدريبية في الأناشيد تدعم السلوك التواصلي لهؤلاء الأطفال وفي دراسة ثانية ، بين جلن وكننجهام فائدة الأناشيد في تعليم المهارات اللغوية الأساسية لمجموعة من الأطفال الذين لديهم متلازمة داون .* 
*وقد أفادت نتائج هذه الدراسة بأن الأناشيد ليست مهمة لتعلم التفاعلات الاجتماعية فقط ولكنها مهمة كذلك للتعرف على الكلمات . واقترح الباحثان تعديل الأناشيد لتعليم الأطفال المعاقين عقلياً الكلمات البسيطة .*
* فمع أن الأناشيد تتكون من إيقاعات مكررة بسيطة إلا أن الكلمات فيها قد تكون معقدة .* 
*وعليه فإن استخدام كلمات بسيطة وقليلة بشكل متكرر قد يزيد من فائدة الأناشيد في برامج التدريب اللغوي .* 
*علاوة على ذلك فإن الفائدة ستكون أكبر إذا تم استخدام الإيماءات المناسبة والإشارات التقليدية .* 
*وأخيراً ، فإن المضامين الهامة للدراسات من هذا النوع تتمثل في كون الأناشيد ذات أهمية واضحة في البرامج اللغوية للأطفال خصوصاً والأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة عموماً .

المصدر : التدخل المبكر للدكتور جمال الخطيب.*
*_____*


*اتمنى لكمـ الفائده...*
*دمتم بخير اعزائي..*
*م,ن*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي شذاااوي 
طرح جميييييييييل 
تسلم الايااادي عزيزتي 
ودوووم ننتظر اطرووووحتك المفييده 
دمتِ بخيييييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

فعلا طرح جمييل ومفييد 
كل الشكر لك ولطرحك 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## اسير الهوى

طرح رائع شذاوي

ان استخدام هذه الاساليب هي الاقرب للأطفال عادة

وخاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ففي عالمهم الخاص هم بحاجة لهذه الاساليب المرنة

والتي تتداخل مع سلوكياتهم بسهولة

ليكون تفاعلهم ايجابي وليخرجهم الى العالم الطبيعي وليتعايشو معه

سلمت يداك خية

كوني بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*طرح روعه شذووي =) ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،،*

*لآعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مشكوووره حبيبتي شذاااوي 
> 
> طرح جميييييييييل 
> تسلم الايااادي عزيزتي 
> ودوووم ننتظر اطرووووحتك المفييده 
> 
> دمتِ بخيييييييييير



*الشكر موصول لج غاليتي ع تواجدج الراائع*
*مااانحرم من حلو مرورج*
*دمتي بووود*
*ارق التحاياآ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> فعلا طرح جمييل ومفييد 
> كل الشكر لك ولطرحك 
> دمتي بخيير



*شكرا اخوي الاجمل حضورك* 
*لاعدمت تواصلك الطيب*
*دمت بوود*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> طرح رائع شذاوي
> 
> ان استخدام هذه الاساليب هي الاقرب للأطفال عادة 
> وخاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ففي عالمهم الخاص هم بحاجة لهذه الاساليب المرنة 
> والتي تتداخل مع سلوكياتهم بسهولة 
> ليكون تفاعلهم ايجابي وليخرجهم الى العالم الطبيعي وليتعايشو معه 
> سلمت يداك خية 
> 
> كوني بخير



 
اخوي اسير كل الشكر لمقدمك الراائع بموضوعي
ازدانت صفحتي بعطر المرورفشكرا لك
دمت بعين الله
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مرآحب*
> 
> *طرح روعه شذووي =) ..* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،،* 
> *لآعدمنآ الجديد* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



مرحباا ...
الاروووع وجودج غاليتي ملامح ...
ماانحرم من نور التواصل ...
دمتي بخيير...

----------

